
SourceTree Design – what’s next? - acemarke
http://blog.sourcetreeapp.com/2016/03/01/sourcetree-design-whats-next/
======
JoeyPeeps
Form over function, just like recent changes to Bitbucket. The people
developing these two Atlassian products strike me as young (under 30?) web
designers that have never used tools like SourceTree and Bitbucket for
anything but the most basic of projects.

~~~
jschumacher
SourceTree is an incredibly powerful Git client that has managed to build a
pretty strong following with power users who take advantage of features like
rebasing or cherry picking.

On the other end of the spectrum we have the folks who are getting started
with Git. Even using branches is a concept people have to get used to. Our
goal with SourceTree is to make Git more approachable while still maintaining
the power of the tool... and yes, that's not an easy task.

As the preview shows, SourceTree will see a number of changes over the next
few months, and I'm sure we won't get everything right the first time. But we
are convinced that, with your help, we can make SourceTree both approachable
and powerful at the same time.

~~~
chinhodado
Honest question, do you guys even test your releases? The 1.8 release must be
the biggest trainwreck of an update that I see in recent time. I'm not talking
about the UI, as each is entitled to his own opinion. But there are glaring
bugs that made the software downright unusable. There were regressions
everywhere. Does the QA process even exist for SourceTree?

